# jobs! jobs! where r they!!!!



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

I just moved to nyc and am trying to find a pastry chef position without much luck. Must be doing something wrong. Also there are not alot of positions out there. Need to find some better web chef search sites. Does anyone know of any, mine are not great. Thanks for any suggestions. Oh by the way, I am new here and recentlly have been looking around chefs corner and I sure do think this is prob best chat I have seen Good going people


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's a page from the NY Times Help Wanted section:
http://jobs.nytimes.com/texis/js?vie...nd=&lookid=nyt


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Try monster.com or escoffier.com---I think.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi
There are alot of job search engins out there...but maybe you should go to restaurants, bakeries etc that you are interested in and drop off your resume..I think seeing a person does matter !! You never know what there situation is..good luck

pat


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Just a thought< I include a photo sheet of my products with my resume. I think it's a amazing way to gain attention from prospective employeers! Visuals are important with pastries and say more about your skills then a resume can. 

I learned how to do this two ways. One way was to take negatives of my photos and get them put onto a kodac disk (which has editing ablities) for $2.00 a photo. Make sure you get them put on a disk that has editing abilities or they're almost useless unless you have some pro software on your computor. You could use a photo of a sweet table you did and pick-out each cake seperately to print, creating alot of individual photos for $2.00. The other way was with a digital camera I borrowed, but then you have to do mock-ups and that takes more time them using what you already have, of course. 

Then I bought some great photo quality paper from the office supply store to print on. I think it's well worth the effort and can set you apart from your competition.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I live near Boston, and I'm looking for a job, too! One site I found today for hotel jobs was hcareers.com I found postings for actual positions in Boston-some of them were also in the Sunday paper, but they seem to have been posted on the web before appearing in the paper.
The idea about sending pictures is great - and I'll use it. I had sent out little instamatic pictures with one application. But I ened a job to afford the camera. Ah well, always something. 
Good luck to you, and let us know when you find something.


----------



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

I just moved here from Boston where I worked at a great restaurant as pastry chef. Email me where u live, maybe I can help.


----------



## annie (Mar 22, 2002)

I hope so - here in the Boston area, all of a sudden, open positions at several levels have really picked up. I've also ben able to give others leads that have led to interviews - share the wealth!

All that slogging to the Seaport hotel and Tea-tray in the Sky, etc., paid off as practice time. I'm now working at Maison Robert, and have an offer from Panificio Bakery/Cafe on Charles Street to have a free hand baking whatever to begin bringing their pastry back in-house. I can offord the payents on aged mother's care, and my 23 yo son's braces 
 
. That's why it's middle age, folks!

How has NYC been treating you? Where were you in Boston?


----------

